# Double Clickage! W00t! (Mighty Mouse released)



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

*Double Clickage! W00t!*

http://www.apple.com/mightymouse/

:clap:


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

finally! a multi button Apple mouse!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I think HELL is experiencing a little snow in the forcast today


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

Yep, Satan just skated by on his way to work.


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

I'll never use a mouse on my powerbook, but..
...for my G5... I WANT!

Damn!

EDIT: Whoops! Not bluetooth. Nice try! BOOOO URNS!


----------



## lynch (Aug 2, 2005)

They were so close! Now just add bluetooth and a desktop charger and I will never buy another logitech again!


----------



## MacGenius (Nov 13, 2001)

*Apple's new Mighty Mouse*

well, it has happened...











http://www.apple.ca/mightymouse/


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

And this is the third thread about it... _wheeee!_


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Was just thinking the same thing. 

With Apple bundling wireless tech into all their laptops these days and making it sound like the wave of the future, I'm a little bummed to see they have not created a Bluetooth model with charger (which I'm sure they'd have the nerve to sell separately...like iPod docks and FireWire cables). 

I too have a BT Logitec mouse at home, but would toss it tomorrow if this new Mighty Mouse thing worked as advertised and was BT. How completely frustrating.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm in.

BTW, this is a wired one no?? I have no probs, as I love wired mice but I wonder @ the statement that Apple is making by not pushing the BT tech. They did it w/ a single button, but they also go back to wired tech for their flagship MightyMouse... Hmmmm. 

Nonetheless, can't wait to try this one out. 

H!


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Yah, but it's the first thread about it with a sensible name.

I mean "double-clickage w00t" is not a good thread title, especially because every Apple mouse can double click. I think the author meant "right-clickage w00t".


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

It's beautiful.

Agreed though I'll wait for the wireless BT version.  Perhaps BT 2.0? haha.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Personally I'm not concerned a great deal over whether it's wireless or not as in all likelihood they will eventually release a BT version but it takes more time to make a wireless version.

The mouse itself blows me away. I could never figure out how Apple would make a multi-button mouse that seemed to follow their design, but this one I have to say takes the cake. It's not a mouse for everyone (personally I'll stick to my MX1000, but I really want to try the new Mighty Mouse).

Does anyone else find the description on the website a bit lacking in terms of description. I just have a feeling that once you use the mouse you'll be able to figure out the buttons rather easily. My only concern with the touch technology is how does it determine whether you're pressing or resting your hand? I'm assuming this would be addressed, but it's only something a hands on try will result. Thoughts?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I was a little excited when making the post.  

Maybe the sensors will be a lot like a Tablet.. pressure sensitive? Either way.. I think it's going to be a really adaptable comfortable mouse. Apple's mice have always felt good. (with the exception of the damn puck!)

I personally can't wait to give it a try


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

How is it for gaming?

I will need to test it with Halo.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

<I>Mighty Mouse even sounds as good as it feels. The audio feedback built into Mighty Mouse provides an aural sensation that responds to your movements. A tiny speaker inside Mighty Mouse produces button-clicking and Scroll Ball-rolling sound effects.</I>

I hope you can turn them off.


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

I just ordered one, even though it's corded. It's not as though I ever use my mouse 30' from my iMac, after all!

Still, I'm sure a BT version will come along soon enough, at which point I'll probably order it too. Sigh. I have a feeling that it might've been postponed due to lack of space for batteries with the more elaborate innards, but who knows?

I can only imagine how hard it must've been for Steve Jobs to authorize this: even the marketing blurb for the Mighty Mouse gives a clue as to the internal tension this must've created: 

"Alas the fate of the one-button mouse in today’s multibutton world. Who has time for intuitive, elegant design when there is so much clicking to do?"


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Couldn't be bothered. Looks a bit overpriced.

Sticking with my $70 MX1000 wireless laser mouse.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

> Apple Mouse makes it easy to access key features of Mac OS X version 10.4 "Tiger" with up to four programmable buttons for quick, one-click access to Spotlight, Dashboard and Expose.


I wonder when they'll change this? By my count.. it's 5


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

Vexel said:


> I wonder when they'll change this? By my count.. it's 5


It would appear that the squeezable buttons count as one; see the screen shot of the mouse preferences. This is the only thing I see as a limitation so far, but maybe they'll update the driver to allow each side to be programmed separately later.


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

jicon said:


> Couldn't be bothered. Looks a bit overpriced.
> 
> Sticking with my $70 MX1000 wireless laser mouse.


I used one of those for a month or so, for some reason I've never gotten comfortable with Logitech's very particular mouse shapes. While the MX1000 is better than most of their mice, I still found myself wanting to hold it some other way.

Apple's mice are comfortable while letting you hold them in a variety of ways. Guess I'm a sucker for an ambidextrous mouse. And the Mighty is clearly a nicer mouse than MacMice's The Mouse...


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Y/Dale is expecting MM anyday now, and online is claiming same day ship. 

H!


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

CarbonKen said:


> Yah, but it's the first thread about it with a sensible name.
> 
> I mean "double-clickage w00t" is not a good thread title, especially because every Apple mouse can double click. I think the author meant "right-clickage w00t".


I think woot is the dumbest internet saying ever, just my 2 cents


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

ahem.. it's w00t 

To each his own  It's just a form of expression.. maybe you should try having some feelings. 

It's actually quite fun.. come on! Try it  Everyone's doing it 

WARNING: The usage of the word w00t may cause Athletes Finger. Other side effects include: useless objection and or nausea.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

> I mean "double-clickage w00t" is not a good thread title, especially because every Apple mouse can double click. I think the author meant "right-clickage w00t".


Looking at the preference pane it seems the correct term would be "secondary-clickage w00t"


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Hmmmm......I want a bt version! I'm sure sooner or later they'll release one! For now I'll stick to my normal BT mouse (no-wheels).


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

hmm stay with $35 S+ark or spend a whopping $65 on MightyMouse....this ain't easy


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

i bet my 2 dogs that they already have the bluefang version on production. Apple will make a few dollars on the people that have the dough to buy the wired one, and then the wireless. 

care to bet how many days to the release of tailess mice? 68 days.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I didn't read this entire thread, so pardon me if this has been addressed.

But can you program the buttons for internet use? Such as forward and backward?


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

"Here I come to save the day!"
...anybody said that yet?

Maybe Apple'll get sued again...


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

What will Apple bundle with all their machines now?

If they stick with the one button mouse, there will be a lot of complainers withthe feelign they shouldn't have to pay to get another Apple mouse.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

Chealion said:


> My only concern with the touch technology is how does it determine whether you're pressing or resting your hand? I'm assuming this would be addressed, but it's only something a hands on try will result. Thoughts?


The touch-sensitive buttons are used to determine which finger (left or right) actually pressed the button. This mouse works exactly like Apple's Pro mouse in that it will mechanically click when pressed, but the sensors will tell OS X which finger was used to press, producing either a left or right click action.

Trev


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

i'm also debating if i should go for this or wait for the bluetooth
maybe they'll improve the battery life?


----------



## MacGenius (Nov 13, 2001)

CarbonKen said:


> <I>Mighty Mouse even sounds as good as it feels. The audio feedback built into Mighty Mouse provides an aural sensation that responds to your movements. A tiny speaker inside Mighty Mouse produces button-clicking and Scroll Ball-rolling sound effects.</I>
> 
> I hope you can turn them off.




```
defaults write com.apple.mightymouse.plist TurnFrikkinSoundsOff true
```


----------



## MacGenius (Nov 13, 2001)

MaxPower said:


> I didn't read this entire thread, so pardon me if this has been addressed.
> 
> But can you program the buttons for internet use? Such as forward and backward?


I doubt it at this point but enterprising shareware authors will hack something soon enough... www.usboverdrive.com I expect will be the prime candidate.


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Grab your skates - Hell just froze over.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

naw, Hell froze over with the Intel switch - it's officially an Ice Age


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

farfisa said:


> Maybe Apple'll get sued again...


Nope. Look at the bottom left of this page.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I thought hell froze over with iTunes for Windows? It's getting cold down there these days. Must be global warming.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I've a bluetooth mouse and while it is cool not having any wires, its too darn finicky when you wake up from sleep and having to install batteries is simply a pain. I ordered the Mighty Mouse (shipping today) despite its awful name because its ambidextrous (I'm a southpaw) and I really don't like having to use the keyboard for contextual clicking (especially because I'm a southpaw - Fn, Ctrl and Option keys are all on the left).

As for programming keys, there is limited software in OS X for assigning the various clicks but, as MacGenius notes, you can bet there will be other keystroke mapping tools.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

trump said:


> naw, Hell froze over with the Intel switch - it's officially an Ice Age


LOL!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Ya gotta hand it to Apple again! Whether you like the mouse or not. Whether you like the name or not. That is one innovative rodent!


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

I called Yorkdale and they said that "every second call" was related to Mighty Mouse availability. 

I'm buying one. My white Pro Mouse croaked about 2 months ago and I held out replacing it based on rumours that Apple was developing a new mouse. This mouse. I'm glad I waited, it looks awesome!


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Well, if you look at this image from AppleInsider, you can't help but wonder if a Bluetooth version is in the wings. 

Yes, it could be just the basic BT control panel, but it is suspicious hanging right above the Mighty Mouse.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

VertiGoGo said:


> Well, if you look at this image from AppleInsider, you can't help but wonder if a Bluetooth version is in the wings.
> 
> Yes, it could be just the basic BT control panel, but it is suspicious hanging right above the Mighty Mouse.


That's the standard Keyboard and Mouse Control Panel with the Mighty Mouse software installed. The Bluetooth tab has been there for several OS X versions. However, there isn't a cord connected to the mouse in the panel picture....


----------



## digitalmatty (Mar 2, 2005)

when/did yorkdale say they would get the MM in?


----------



## link (Sep 8, 2004)

And what about left-handed poeple?


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

link said:


> And what about left-handed poeple?


Should be a completely ambidextrous mouse. Just set the buttons to your preferences in Preferences. You'll see from the screen shots on Apple's site (and posted above) that each button can be set to whichever task you want--including primary/secondary clicks.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Mine's shipped - I'll have it Thursday morning sometime. Will post pics and a wee review, if anyone's interested (I sure am  ).

When it comes to writing, I'm right-handed, but for some reason I've always used mice with my left hand -- anyone else like me out there? I'm actually a bit clumsy and uncomfortable using a mouse with my right hand.

I've got my mouse at work set up with the left button as the usual one, and the right one for contextual menus etc. I'm looking forward to setting up my Mighty Mouse that way, and putting it to use... one day soon I'll have to move up to Tiger so I can take advantage of the MM programmability.


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

maxpower's got the right idea.

the side buttons gotta be able to go back/forward while interweb browsing.

add some bluetooth action and a li-ion battery and we're all set.

i believe the website says that the buttons are user-programmable so i hope you can do it up right out of the box..

this is great news.. i just wish that it was contoured a la microsoft/logitech mice..


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I'm SOOOOOOOOO happy right now. I am waiting for a bluetooth model before i buy one though.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Nice mouse.

No bluetooth.

That keeps me in control-click world.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Its keeping me in the microsoft right click world


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

It's nice but is it worth $65?

I don't know.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Apple has managed to once again do it like no other...

They never cease to amaze me...


----------



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

Ordered mine, can't wait to try out the scroll ball.


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

I love USB mice because when im playing Call of duty (only good fps avail. for macs) I'll go nuts if the power dies.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

i just watched the video review
don't really like how the scroll ball goes down when you use it
why didn't they make that another button you can press?


----------



## Mike Y (Nov 9, 2003)

Hell Keeps Freezing Over recap:

• iTunes Music Store on the PC
• The Mac mini
• Intel Chip
• multi-button mouse


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Mike Y said:


> Hell Keeps Freezing Over recap:
> 
> • iTunes Music Store on the PC
> • The Mac mini
> ...


So, I guess the next one could be licensing OS X to other computer makers after the Intel switch, eh? Or perhaps iLife for Windows? Tee hee hee...


----------



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

jonmon said:


> i just watched the video review
> don't really like how the scroll ball goes down when you use it
> why didn't they make that another button you can press?



Apples site says "360-degree clickable Scroll Ball"
What video review did you see?


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Just ordered mine, along with an AirPort Express (my D-link router died again... second time in less than a year... sheesh!). Can't wait for my new AppleToys to arrive


----------



## Evan Holt (Mar 8, 2002)

Check out this fantastic review (as always) by Ars Technica. It clears up a lot of the questions that buyers might have.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Jordan said:


> Apples site says "360-degree clickable Scroll Ball"
> What video review did you see?


oh ok good, it does click, didn't see that
i watched the video in this thread

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=29517


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

Thank goodness there's not really a speaker in it and it's not solid-state touch-sensitive.



Ars Technica said:


> the default settings for the mouse are for both buttons to left click


 Cool - why didn't I think of that?

Both that video and the Ars review say that diagonal scrolling is a bit tricky. Maybe this is a bug, or maybe they designed it that way assuming people would be more likely trying to go horizontal or vertical. Perhaps this fuzzy logic can be customized with a hidden feature?

They should sell a lot of these with the Mac Mini and iBooks.

I still kind of wonder how deeply multiple buttons are supported in the OS. In Linux, using The Gimp for example, by default there is no mapping like (Ctrl-LeftClick) = (RightClick). This is important, because it affects the meaning of button combinations. So in Linux, (Ctrl-LeftClick-MiddleClick) means something different than (RightClick-MiddleClick), but in Mac OS X they mean the same thing. Similarly, in Linux, Ctrl-RightClick is possible, while in Mac OS X it's impossible. In a way, Linux seems to support 3 buttons in a deeper way. I believe there was some confusion with this sort of thing when I tried Maya on Mac OS X too. The philosophical question is, whether Ctrl-Click is an alias and RightClick is the real thing, or vice versa. Perhaps when Mighty Mice are the default, things will change, but probably not, since it's more important to retain backward compatibility.

Admittedly I don't understand Mac OS X underpinnings very well. For example, I can't fully explain why Cmd-Tab-Q for quitting applications in the Cmd-Tab application switcher uses the Qwerty Q and ignores my Dvorak keyboard mapping. Or why many Speech Commands are cross-wired when the Dvorak keyboard mapping is turned on.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

Funny little article on MM
http://www.crazyapplerumors.com/


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Mighty Mouse Movie


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Just called Y/Dale. Still no MM.

H!


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Heart said:


> Mighty Mouse Movie


LOL.

H!


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

And what about the lawsuits. (al a Tiger and TigerDirect)

Do a search on Google for Mighty Mouse and you get.

1 - 3 spot is Apple

Then:









And I always liked this program:
Mighty Mouse - Unsanity - Makers of Haxies, small useful utilities that enhance and redefine how Mac OS X works.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Hell hasn't quite frozen over yet.

How shocking that I just received an email from them saying my shipment has been delayed until August 8th. What happened to "shipping immediately" that it noted when I ordered?

Give me a break.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Pamela said:


> Hell hasn't quite frozen over yet.
> 
> How shocking that I just received an email from them saying my shipment has been delayed until August 8th. What happened to "shipping immediately" that it noted when I ordered?
> 
> Give me a break.


LOL, good to see things are returning to normal at Apple!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I assume they didn't want to shock us too badly....

haha


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*BT vs. Cord*

Anyone else find their bluetooth mouse just a bit unresponsive?
I used one for a month but switched back to corded because the BT caused a slight lag in mouse actions.
Anyone else find the same?

Also, when you viewed the Mighty Mouse movie spoof (a la Hal), what name did the computer call you?

http://homepage.mac.com/harts/filechute/mmweb.mov


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

If you're going wireless, I'd just recommend getting a mouse that has a charger built in.

Gyration in air mouse, and my Logitech MX1000 knock the pants off of Apple's BT mouse, and Microsoft's Wireless Explorer mouse.


----------



## Raj69er (Nov 20, 2003)

how long do new products normally take to hit stores? Apple Yordale still doesn't have it


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I hope people are reading reviews before buying.

So far, the common consensus is that the side buttons are positioned poorly, requiring a hand adjustment to use them.

Apparently is doesn't scroll diagonally smoothly either. It's more of a over and up or down motion.


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

for those of you who are bummed about no bluetooth version, or wireless.

apple will not go all out, they need to see if the form factor is a success. 

just like how the Blue and white's came out 6 months before the G4 for the same price, they wanted to do a test, to see if that form factor would work for the consumer...


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Here is a review by Mossberg of the WSJ...he's liked Apple's products for at least the last four years! But now...



> Apple's New Mouse
> Is Not as Mighty
> As Rival's Magnifier
> August 4, 2005; Page B1
> ...


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

After having the opportunity of playing around with this mouse today, I have to say Apple might as well come back with the puck mouse. What where they thinking of when they made that tiny little what I like to call a mini mini scroll ball. Try using that thing for 4 hours and see how your fingers or wrists feel afterwards. Oh and if you think scrolling 360 degrees is easy, guess again, pain in the butt. If you want to work on your wrist muscles then squeezing the side buttons will do, on this mouse. Reminds me of the stress reliever balls  

I wish Apple started to think in ways of ergonomics. I own a Kensington Trackball, and I will be sticking to this until it dies. My wrists and fingers never feel fatigued and I can use this trackball for long hours at a time. I can't say the same with an Apple mouse.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

> Here is a review by Mossberg of the WSJ...he's liked Apple's products for at least the last four years! But now...


I don't think he is attached to any one company, which is good. Love him or hate him, he calls it as he sees it and he is usually pretty accurate in his assessments. 

The product is so new that I would wait until Rev B or version 2 before breaking out the wallet.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

My Mighty Mouse was delivered today. 

I like it. It's exactly what I expected it would be -- which is a standard Apple Mouse with extra, albeit differently executed, functionality. Some of the comments in the online reviews I've read are good observations, others are overly picky. Basically if you like the standard Apple Mouse, you'll probably like Mighty Mouse. If you don't like the standard mouse to begin with, Mighty Mouse ain't gonna win you over.

Overall it's so close in form, if not identical, to the standard Apple Mouse that if you don't actually look at it, and unless your finger hits the scroll ball, you don't know this is a different model. I've seen some reviews say it's lighter than the standard mouse, but to me the weight and hand-feel is pretty well identical. To me, cursor movement & accuracy is identical to the standard mouse as well.

Under Panther you get non-configurable left/right clicking and scrolling, while some Exposé features can be set using the Exposé pref pane. I guess I'm buying Tiger next, to enable full Mighty Mouse configurability (_among other things, eh?_). In any case I have absolutely no problems with left/right clicking -- for me it works reliably, without confusion. The scroll ball will take some getting used to because it is small however it does work as advertised. The scroll ball is definitely less annoying than the clicky/crotchety scroll wheel on the cheapo mouse they gave me to go with my WinXP box at work.

I've posted a couple of pics in my ehMac gallery.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Amazing Mighty Mouse Dissection Photos!*

Look at your rodent's innards here:

http://homepage.mac.com/hogfish/PhotoAlbum2.html


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

those are some nice pics doug
very sharp


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

The Doug, I should have orderd mine online as well. Still no sign of it @ Apple Retail! Oh well... 

H!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I guess got lucky! I ordered it Tuesday morning as soon as it appeared on the Apple Store, and it was delivered Thursday morning. That's damn fine turnaround. I was half expecting the order to be delayed though. I think there's a 7-10 day wait for online orders right now.

The more I use the MM the more I like it. The only quirk that I've noticed so far is a huge difference in scrolling speed between Safari and FireFox. In Safari it is smooth and controlled, and respects my scroll-speed setting. In FireFox though, even if I turn the speed all the way down, it's way too fast and _blam!_ it scrolls to the bottom of a page with just a small rub of the scroll ball. Must be something about FireFox itself because everywhere else (folder windows, other applications, jpegs) the scrolling is predictable & consistent with my pref setting. Anyway, I don't use FireFox often so this isn't really a big issue to me at all.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

A piercing endorsement:


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

9 pages of replies concerning a stupid multi-button mouse which we in the computer world have had common knowledge about for the past 10 years...

If only my parents knew what kind of time I invested into these forums, they would surely be ashammed of me.


----------

